# OK....Who broke the AutoPulse?



## ClockingHours (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking for feedback on damage to the Auto Pulse case, regardless of the cause. I promise, I won't tell the boss!  Come on, who has seen cracks in the blue or black plastic case? Do you know how the cracks may have gotten there? How many times have you seen it?  I have found a few SOP's on-line that specifically state to look for damage during checks. I like the device, but I'm starting to question the durability.  Thanks!


----------



## Brandon O (Apr 6, 2015)

You mean in the plastic body itself??


----------



## ClockingHours (Apr 6, 2015)

Brandon O said:


> You mean in the plastic body itself??


Yes, the plastic body.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 7, 2015)

My guess is the batteries went dead and they had enough and threw the thing to the side.


----------

